# Als Allianz im Heulenden Fjord



## Doubletimer (30. März 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Buffys..!

Hab mal ne dumme Frage...Isses möglich als Allianzler auch im Heulenden Fjord anzufangen mit 68?
Weil habe jetzt schon 2 Chars durch die Tundra gelevelt und wollte jetzt mal ein neues Gebiet wieder^^

Und wenn ja...von wo fährt ein Schiff zum Fjord?

Danke schonmal

cya


----------



## Birk (30. März 2009)

1. Natürlich ist das möglich, das wär sonst ja auch verdammt unfair  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Das Schiff fährt im Hafen von Menethil ab


----------



## Doubletimer (30. März 2009)

Ok danke für die schnelle Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (30. März 2009)

Gerne doch..

Thread kann ja jetzt geschlossen werden, da der TE sicher nicht nochmal die gleichen Antworten hören will von jemanden der sich die Beiträge nicht durchliest und antwortet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doubletimer (30. März 2009)

jop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

